# Some of my pastel work



## Kayty

Pastel is my favourite medium and seems to be my most popular commission medium as well, thankfully! 

Any constructive criticism is welcome


----------



## Kayty




----------



## Kayty




----------



## Kayty




----------



## PencilMeIn

Absolutely gorgeous! I recognize some of these from HF. You are so talented! Do you use the pastel pencils?


----------



## Kayty

I use both pastel sticks and pencils


----------



## hazelnice

Working on pastel is truly amazing. I'll share my work next time.


----------

